# Haunted Masquerade 2014 Halloween Party



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Haunted Masquerade 2014-8815-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8818-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8823-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8825-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8830-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8836-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8850-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8856-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8858-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8861-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8871-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8873-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8876-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8882-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8893-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8895-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-9069-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


Haunted Masquerade 2014-8954-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-9283-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-9321-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

Ok. Here's the deal. THIS is the type of Halloween party that I have ALWAYS WANTED to attend.

This is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

yo, that is LEGIT!!
and where was my invite?!?! LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic decor


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Unbelievable. I'm seriously in awe, of your setup, your props, your lighting, and your guests' costumes. I agree with StanFam, this is the kind of party I've always dreamed of hosting or attending. 

The walls are incredibly realistic; I'd kill for a tutorial  

Amazing work.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful and haunting .. Wonderful decor, you did a totally amazing job! The costumes are to die for, also.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Gobsmackingly fantastic & magical!!! Ditto what everyone else said; costumes, decor, lighting, 
and yes....wish I was there!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Add me to the list of "wanted to be invited" to this party. This looks just like a run down mansion and I would love to be able to do this. 

Are you guys professionals with theatrical props and backgrounds? Everything is so spot on that there are not words to express how amazingly awesome this setting turned out to be. Great work!


----------



## jmorris48042 (Sep 15, 2014)

I want to be invited! Looks fantastic!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

A lot of work but worth it. I'm sure your guests had a fantastic time!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Berserker said:


> yo, that is LEGIT!!
> and where was my invite?!?! LOL


 OOhh oh! me too, me too!!

Wow you guys did an amazing job on the set up. I LOVE it all! very creepy chic!
Have a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

That party is the quality I aspire to create some day. Absolutely stunning in every detail. I feel transported just from looking at the pictures and can only imagine what it would be like to experience it in person. Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beautiful and amazing party! You guys totally outdid yourselves and should be very proud!! Awesome job!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gorgeous photos!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Incredible work! What a fabulous event! Great job!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Love everything about this!!! Everything looked amazing!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Everything here is gorgeous! Also, wow, only 3 weeks? For all that you put up, that's really impressive!

The chandeliers add so much elegance to your set up.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

One word for this set-up>>>>>>>Magical!

I been to some real barn parties....western Nebraska style.....never seen anything like this!


Dang, why don't I get invited to parties like this?

You really should make a tutorial on "planning your space" for the tutorial section. Beautiful work.

Mz. Muffy


----------

